# ISO how to make apple juice without juicer



## jessicacarr

ISO how to make apple juice without juicer.  Is there a way?  I dont have a juicer and want to avoid buying one if i can find a way to make aj w/o juicer.  thanks.


----------



## buckytom

j, you could chop the apples, wrap in cheesecloth and squeeze them between steel bowls. it depends on how much you want to make.

an old press was a short, slotted wooden barrel with a screw down that squeezed out the juice. you could make a smaller version with a wood clamp, bucket, and wood scraps, if you're mechanically inclined. my neighbor made one for his grapes and wants to try his hand at cider this year from my macintosh tree.


----------



## Bilby

If you have a mincer, you can pass apple pieces thru the mincer. That will produce a level of juice plus the minced apples. You can then either use the apple mince to cook with, or press the minced apples thru a sieve and extract further juice.  Food processor should work as well but you would need to go to something finer than a sieve, such as the cheesecloth that BuckyTom suggests above.


----------



## Andy M.

Cut them up and process them in a food processor.  Take the resulting pulp and strain off the liquid.  

Squeezing the remaining pulp will yield a lot more juice.  If you have a potato ricer, that can be used to squeeeze the juice out of the pulp.  If not, roll some up in a clean towel and twist the ends of the towel to squeeze out the juice.


----------



## jessicacarr

Y'all have put in some good ideas.  thanks.  i am liking the food processor/strain idea.  if you have anymore ideas, i welcome them.


----------



## AnaCooking

Bilby said:


> If you have a mincer, you can pass apple pieces thru the mincer. That will produce a level of juice plus the minced apples. You can then either use the apple mince to cook with, or press the minced apples thru a sieve and extract further juice.  Food processor should work as well but you would need to go to something finer than a sieve, such as the cheesecloth that BuckyTom suggests above.



Excellent idea!, thanks!


----------



## StirBlue

There are all kinds of juicers.  A friend made juice this year.  She bought her juicer in the canning supplies dept.  It was a crank style but did not need too much muscle.  It had some kind of bowl attachment to catch the other stuff.
She said that the fruits had to be real ripe to get enough juice to make it worth the time.


----------



## seans_potato_business

What does ISO mean in the thread title?


----------



## GB

seans_potato_business said:


> What does ISO mean in the thread title?


In Search Of.


----------

